# Test songs/hard hitting songs



## baparmely

What song do you use to test your system on? What songs do you use to show off your system/hits the hardest/best sounding?


----------



## nellymerc

I use stuff I'm used to to test systems, which is a mix of dub step and hip hop. My go to show off songs right now are scary monsters by skrillex and dance by Big Sean. 


I am an iPad and I approve this message. #tapatalk


----------



## Wesayso

Some E40 tracks might be fun...


----------



## Eli346

If bass is what your looking for:
Baby D - Get out ft. Escobar & Loko - YouTube

OJ Da Juiceman Ft. Gucci Mane - I Cook - YouTube

Travis Porter ft J. Futuristic-Uh Huh - YouTube

LAROUX - In For The Kill (DeCaf Remix) - YouTube


These are all from decaf zips. I love in for the kill great mix of all frequency's on mine. The others are just good bass songs


----------



## Richv72

Halle berry remix by hurricane chris has a good bass track.


----------



## contempter

"End of Line" by Daft Punk (Tron soundtrack), "Silver" by Jesu, "Eminence Front" by The Who. 

Three very different musical forms that reveal how difficult it is to have a system do all things and all things well.


----------



## rebelfromva

I like "In for the Kill" a bunch. Really depends on which part of the system I am looking to show off.


----------



## SoulMan76

Man, there are so many of them.

A couple favorites are:
Just about anything from fleetwood mac rumors or the dance
Eric clapton unplugged

My go to song/album is a 2000 remake of the 1968 Bullitt soundtrack by Lalo Schfrin. The main theme, and Shifting Gears(song during car chase) are fantastic, plus theres an acoustic version of the main theme that sounds like he's sitting next to you with the guitar. Awesome stuff, Kick ass movie as well.

Amazon.com: Bullitt (1968 Film): Lalo Schiffrin: Music


----------



## rovertnamrod

The Browning- Bloodlust


----------



## Oliver

The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go (Studio Version) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIXLHtg2Btk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM&NR=1


----------



## cchrono

I just recently listened to this roots song off of homegrown vol2. It sounds amazing a covers a widespan of instruments and should show off any system.

The Roots - The Seed / Melting Pot / Web (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## rmoltis

Lil Wayne- the carter IV. Has very low bass with strong vocals and very clean recording. Probably one of my favorites.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Anything from Steely Dan/Donald Fagan
Susan Tedischi is good for showing off with

For me it's all about wowing with instruments and vocals.


----------



## ou812

Download this song.


Porcupine Tree - The Incident (song) - YouTube


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

Wesayso said:


> Some E40 tracks might be fun...


E-40 - Slide Through

Knocks!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

you want low end response try: Styx - The Message/Lords Of The Ring - YouTube

Nothing beats Dennis Deyoung on the synth.


----------



## Sine Swept

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## ou812

Sine Swept said:


> Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


I completely agree. I have a high end stereo shop in my are. I went in there one day to drool and the guy played that on a rather expensive pair of B&W's. No clue what source or amp but it was spectacular. I almost imagine anything would have sounded great on those though.


----------



## ou812

I am as far from a fan of rap music as you can get but this is one rap song I have on my ipod. For demo puposes only. I have never heard a bass note quite like this. 

Young Jeezy - Soul Survivor ft. Akon - YouTube


----------



## ou812

For quite a few yrs this has been one of my kinda test songs. 



Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube


----------



## Shadowmarx

When I'm in the mood for a change from my norm I jam to this > Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (Full Album) (Full HD 1080p) Jazz HQ Sound - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Shadowmarx said:


> When I'm in the mood for a change from my norm I jam to this > Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (Full Album) (Full HD 1080p) Jazz HQ Sound - YouTube


That was actually one of my system SQ test albums back when I worked as an mobile audio installer. Damn fine album but honestly it's hard to find a bad album by Miles.


----------



## Shadowmarx

I love the stage and imagining of that Album...


----------



## Hanatsu

Nobody mentioned Infected Mushroom? Many of their 'slower' songs are pretty interesting.


----------



## SoulMan76

Shadowmarx said:


> When I'm in the mood for a change from my norm I jam to this > Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (Full Album) (Full HD 1080p) Jazz HQ Sound - YouTube


Yes, awesome album. I'm a huge fan of McCoy Tyner, with coltrane or solo.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Offroader5

+1 for Styx. Come Sail Away I think is a great track. Great vocals and really gets into the drums later in the song.



Hi-FiDelity said:


> you want low end response try: Styx - The Message/Lords Of The Ring - YouTube
> 
> Nothing beats Dennis Deyoung on the synth.


----------



## Wesayso

Hanatsu said:


> Nobody mentioned Infected Mushroom? Many of their 'slower' songs are pretty interesting.


Not my kind of music but these tracks are fun! All kinds of little stuff spread over the entire stage... nice!


----------



## edzyy

ou812 said:


> I am as far from a fan of rap music as you can get but this is one rap song I have on my ipod. For demo puposes only. I have never heard a bass note quite like this.
> 
> Young Jeezy - Soul Survivor ft. Akon - YouTube


jeezy has a couple others that get extremely low

such as


----------



## metanium

Hard hitting: Ephixa - Some Wobbles






Clean & Tight snap-bass: Michael Jackson - Black & White

Michael Jackson - Black Or White (Complete Version) - YouTube

Sorry can't embed this one. Skip the intro...poor McCauley Culkin...


----------



## therapture

I love Infected Mushroom, Avratz is a serious kickass jam.




Hanatsu said:


> Nobody mentioned Infected Mushroom? Many of their 'slower' songs are pretty interesting.


----------



## LovesMusic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Anything from Steely Dan/Donald Fagan
> Susan Tedischi is good for showing off with
> 
> For me it's all about wowing with instruments and vocals.



Susan and Derek always are sure to impress!
His slide and smooth tone, her raspy blue voice, sure makes my system sound good...


----------



## Wesayso

Try this and play it loud:




If it gets your head bumping to the rhythm you're on your way


----------



## robtr8

Try Simon Preston's "Toccata & Fugue in D Minor" by J.S. Bach


----------



## jro27

Bun b - bun, ying yang twins - georgia dome remix, young jeezy - put on, usda - white girls all have really low bass tones ****ty systems will always distort. Hope these workout.


----------



## Truconcept

POUND!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VksV5lEl9vI


----------



## MUGWUMP

Sorry totally off topic.

Heh. My Vandersteen Model 1s can still rock. I still can't believe these things hit that low.

I get a little bit of buzzing on some songs...not sure why. I'm not looking forward to paying to get these things refurbished.

Not shabby for 25+ YO speakers.


----------



## Earzbleed

Back in the day, before all this "Beat" music was around, I'd always play Overkill by Motorhead to test any new amps or speakers. Some of that old Hendrix stuff will also give your woofers a workout.
The whole album Far Beyond Driven by Pantera will put your system to the test. It's still one of the most powerful albums I've heard.


----------



## evilspoons

'State of the Art' by Gotye (yes, that guy who did 'Somebody that I Used to Know'... same album) has some really interesting sounds.

http://youtu.be/xWIKQMBBTtk


----------



## bassxlr8r

Earzbleed said:


> The whole album Far Beyond Driven by Pantera will put your system to the test. It's still one of the most powerful albums I've heard.


:rockon:

I listened to this album for 4+ years (94-98) before I finally heard a system that played the drop note in the chorus of "Becoming." "Shedding Skin" has put many, many amplifiers into protect. Still use this regularly for testing. 

Also, check out the liner notes and see what studio equipment was used for recording/production playback if you don't know. You will then understand why it sounds as good as it does. 

God, I miss Dimebag.


----------



## MUGWUMP

Gotta get the right one...there's a few mixes

Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix) [FREE DL] - YouTube


----------



## Eli346

Ain't No sunshine - Decaf remix - YouTube

Good mix of everything with this one


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Here are a few others..they may be a too "funky" for some. :afro:

Special Delivery 

Peach Pie

Hihache

A Blow For Me, A Toot For You


----------



## ragj1976

Dire Straits, Money For Nothing. The one with the very long intro. The dynamic range is unreal. If you have a low noise system you can crank it till the guitar solo then the bass drum hits hard.

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing Extended Version 1985 - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I can't believe I forgot about this: Axel-F

This will separate the mid-bass's from the subs.


----------



## hpilot2004

Rammstein's Du Haust is pretty hard hitting. Awesome seeing them in concert venues, but sounds great in the car as well.


----------



## robtr8

Eli346 said:


> Ain't No sunshine - Decaf remix - YouTube
> 
> Good mix of everything with this one


1st I'm hearing about Decaf, very bummed he has stopped making his work available.


----------



## Micksh

robtr8 said:


> 1st I'm hearing about Decaf, very bummed he has stopped making his work available.



http://www.ram-designs.com/decaf/:thumbsup:


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

mc hammer its hammer time


----------



## robtr8

:beerchug:



Micksh said:


> RAM Designs - Decaf Music:thumbsup:


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

robtr8 said:


> :beerchug:




:cheesy: i second that


----------



## Orion525iT

The Great Curve - Talking Heads, off of Remain in Light. Lots of bongos that appear as bubbles that float up off the dash and pop in front of you.

Laugh at the Sun - Rusted Root, off of When I Awoke. Lots of percussion at the start, harmonica, acoustic guitar, bass guitar, tamborine, male and female vocals. Just a lot going in this song and seems very well recorded.

Sheep - Pink Floyd off of Animals album. I literally cracked up the first time a played this song when I finally managed to create a good front stage. Nice big field, sheep to the left, sheep to the right, sheep at the ridge of a hill, a bird in a tree singing above me, Rick Wrights organ playing through it all. I swear I could smell grass, dirt and the mist.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

ill check this as well


----------



## Earzbleed

Just remembered 2 more.
Interloper (remix)and The Contender (remix) - both from this album Interloper EP
Some hard hitting deep bass and kicks on those two. The bass player writes the songs so, naturally, they're very bass driven. If there ever was a "brown note" , you'd hear it on this album.


----------



## Randyman...

Some older stuff, but has some crazy low-end in the 30's and 20's:


Front Line Assembly - CD = Caustic Grip - Tracks 2 and 5. Low low low! Not the best music for casual enjoyment - but nice for testing Subs (a-la Front 242 and Skinny Puppy, but not quite as good IMO).


Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree "Jungle Mix" - Has nice kick drum fundamental that rides below the already-low Synth Bass line. Great SQ demo, too! Must be the "Jungle Mix" version off the movie soundtrack - the other versions' low end are nowhere close.


The Cure - "The Walk" off the "All Mixed Up" CD. Serious pumping/throbbing lows through out the entire song - Uber-low Lows to upper bass, too. Don't smoke your coils on this one!


Garbage - #1 Crush. A mellower track with some cool programming and nice low-end. Takes a bit of bass boost for the fundamentals to shine IMO.


Want some steady sine-wave bass? INXS - "Meditate" - off the CD "Kick". 3 or 4 tones that drone through the entire song...


The Prodigy - "Poison" - on the Music for the Jilted Generation CD. Has a nice little section that's repeated a few times throughout the song - awesome lows there. Lots of Prodigy tracks hit hard in general...


Krafty Kuts (Feat. Tim Deluxe) - Bass Phenomenon. Groovy track that has a nice bass line. Doesn't get much below 35-40Hz, but a good Subwoofer track none the less.


The Bad Plus (Jazz Trio) - Forgot the Album, but Tchad Blake engineered and mixed the album - and MY DEAR GOD - The Kick Drum and Acoustic Bass have GOBS and GOBS of tight low-end - and it reaches pretty dang low! This is by far the most heavy-duty acoustic Kick Drum I've heard while still keeping the "tone" intact. I'll try to post back with the Album and specific tracks (pretty much the whole album has the same production)


----------



## therapture

Don't forget about Kraftwerk - "The Mix". One of the quintessential 90's "alternative/electronica" albums. Great stuff.


----------



## oilman

Good thread


----------



## Hanatsu

Front 242 - nomore, nomore (20's bass).

Wasp - babylon's burning (nice kick drums)

Murray head - one night in bangkok (nice center and "midbass")

Yello - monolith (interesting stage)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## TheScottishBear

I like to use...
Problem "Welcome back" decaf'd Peaks around 41 hz; so does my Malibu
Problem - Welcome Back - YouTube
Dave matthews and Tim Reynolds Live in Las Vegas "Bartender"
HD VERSION " Bartender " performed by Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds LIVE Las Vegas 12/12/09 - YouTube
Peter Gabriel US album. Been a favorite of mine for 2 decades. lol
Peter Gabriel-Us [Full Album] 1992 - YouTube
Sarah Mclachlan Afterglow Live
Sarah McLachlan - Afterglow Live (entire concert) - YouTube


----------



## Oliver

TheScottishBear said:


> I like to use...
> 
> Dave matthews and Tim Reynolds Live in Las Vegas "Bartender"
> HD VERSION " Bartender " performed by *Dave* Matthews *& Tim* Reynolds LIVE Las Vegas 12/12/09 -


MUSICIANSHIP - “The poet ranks far below the painter in the representation of visible things, and far below the musician in that of invisible things.” Da Vinci

“I've never known a musician who regretted being one. Whatever deceptions life may have in store for you, music itself is not going to let you down.” Thomson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8jFaPj9vxo

:sunny:


----------



## area51

Randyman... said:


> [*]The Bad Plus (Jazz Trio) - Forgot the Album, but Tchad Blake engineered and mixed the album - and MY DEAR GOD - The Kick Drum and Acoustic Bass have GOBS and GOBS of tight low-end - and it reaches pretty dang low! This is by far the most heavy-duty acoustic Kick Drum I've heard while still keeping the "tone" intact. I'll try to post back with the Album and specific tracks (pretty much the whole album has the same production)
> [/LIST]


I think the album you are refering to is the "Give" album. Every song on that album has the acoustic kick hitting hard.


----------



## TheScottishBear

Oliver said:


> MUSICIANSHIP - “The poet ranks far below the painter in the representation of visible things, and far below the musician in that of invisible things.” Da Vinci
> 
> “I've never known a musician who regretted being one. Whatever deceptions life may have in store for you, music itself is not going to let you down.” Thomson
> 
> HD VERSION " Stream " Performed by Tim Reynolds, McCaw Hall, Dec 7 2010 - YouTube
> 
> :sunny:


Beautiful track with unbelievable momentum. Must have been born with that guitar in his hands. lol


----------



## Eli346

Downloading the new decaf zip 31 at the moment hopefully it'll have some good new stuff on it.


----------



## Randyman...

area51 said:


> I think the album you are refering to is the "Give" album. Every song on that album has the acoustic kick hitting hard.


I do believe you are correct. Didn't expect to find anyone familiar with "The Bad Plus" over here :thumbsup:

A few more goodies from the 90's club scene. Taking it back to High School  :

Eon - "Spice" (must flow).

Dirty Harry - "D-Bop" (Nice solid kick)

Split Second - "Rigor Mortis"

School of Fish - "Three Strange Days" - Has the Sub-harmonic synth effect (octaver) on the Bass Line...


----------



## MattB101

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Anything from Steely Dan/Donald Fagan
> Susan Tedischi is good for showing off with
> 
> For me it's all about wowing with instruments and vocals.


X2

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101

Believe it or not... The Beatles - Abbey Road. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## blazinworm

couple of my favorites are

-the cataracs- all you
-bassnectar-freestyle, the matrix, voodoo, red step, lights, butterfly, really anything bassnectar is AWESOME
-lil wayne-pretty much any song on carter IV 
-blackmill-let it be

ad more i cant think of right now


----------



## Thesuffering

Three 6 Mafia-late night tip
Cascada-what hurts the most (Darren styles remix). Gets pretty low at parts.


----------



## The Dude

The Black Keys - Everlasting Light. Nice midbass, and low stuff going on, plus it is a sweet tune.


----------



## edouble101

Nirvana - Teen Spirit

It will test out your midbass


----------



## The Dude

^^ Agreed. I actually like In Bloom for a good test also, great drums.


----------



## krisfnbz

Absolutely cannot believe nobody has said anything about DAVE MATTHEWS BAND!! Talk about test songs.... All of them! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7in-9E3ImQ


----------



## benny

Anybody ever tried the opening of deadmau5' "Closer" at high volume?


----------



## Velozity

benny said:


> Anybody ever tried the opening of deadmau5' "Closer" at high volume?





Yep! Several tracks on that album are very worthy of a high volume "wow" demo. 

Don't try it if your system isn't solid and your gains aren't set properly. A Deadmau5 album can be havoc on a weak install.


----------



## The Dude

krisfnbz said:


> Absolutely cannot believe nobody has said anything about DAVE MATTHEWS BAND!! Talk about test songs.... All of them!
> 
> Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me - YouTube


Agreed. Excellent production, amazing musicians. Carter Beauford's drumming is incredible. Love the first 2 or 3 albums, some real gems on the Crash album for sure. Love the percussion at the beginning of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Df5dmYvmB4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr. Slik

Hi-FiDelity said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this: Axel-F
> 
> This will separate the mid-bass's from the subs.


Indeed, sir! Another one in that same vein (not quite as dynamic but still fun) is Faltermyer's Fletch Theme

I wholeheartedly agree with those also who mentioned Miles' "Kind Of Blue". Classic _and_ a system workout.

A good amount of stuff from John Patitucci/Dave Weckl/Chick Corea Electric Band stuff is great for midbass/midrange test duties as well...


----------



## The Dude

Another ripping tune that I like to crank up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YvXJFh5IuE


----------



## mojozoom

Jack Johnson's Inaudible Melodies is so clean and the vocals have little to no processing. 

I love Crystal Method's High Roller to show my sub, along with Chemical Brothers Under the Influence as it pulls hard on the sub and slides to the mids if they're crossed low enough.


----------



## krisfnbz

whoever posted that song "deeply disturbed" by infected mushroom....its a weird jam... but im addicted to it.

I just recently found this song and it it hits pretty nice.

Metrik - Freefall (Ft. Reija Lee) - YouTube


----------



## 05 obs

MUGWUMP said:


> Gotta get the right one...there's a few mixes
> 
> Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix) [FREE DL] - YouTube


this song is one of my current favorites. i listen to a lot of electronic music and zatox has some cool stuff.


----------



## Miniboom

Children of Bodom: "Sixpounder"

In Flames: "Jester Script Transfigured" (and "Jester Race" album especially).


----------



## krisfnbz

This one hits pretty low. Trance/Techno... whatever you wanna call it. Pretty mellow though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHFl3Cz4igw


----------



## cleanerupper

Skream - Rutten


----------



## Heterosapian

Bump this bad boy. Does anyone have a better kick drum track then this? If so, it's probably excessive! This is my favorite jam to shock people; it's not subtle but it's mellow.






edit: This youtube link doesn't do it justice. The mastering on the "The Definitive Collection" hits you in the chest like a hammer; a big soft hammer.


----------



## mojozoom

I'm gonna get a little wierd on you guys, but these are fun....

dubstep-ish with an East Indian feel.

David Starfire - Shenai Wobbler -
Shenai Wobbler ill Gates Remix - YouTube

David Starfire - Load -
David Starfire - Load (Love And Light Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Hanatsu

Great bass tracks:


----------



## Randyman...

This one is a little "foo-foo" for my general tastes, but heard it on a commercial the other day and knew it had some serous subs - indeed it does:

Shiny Toy Guns - "The Sun".

Verse has the short yet full kick, Chorus has the nice low-low-lows from the synth-bass. Fantastic midbass w/o being muddy, too - not an easy feat. Good production in general IMO - like the overall vocal treatments - but still very foo-foo


----------



## rgiorgio

subscribed


----------



## Miniboom

Ravers on Dope - Get high - YouTube

I'm no KittyCat - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca

Mmm! Really?

Some different hard hitting tracks, at least to me anyway.
fusion, it can be Rock, Jazz, Pop, Techno, whatever.

Don Rimini - Karaté - YouTube


Yes! Bad Azz as it is called. 
Stanley Clarke - Bad Asses.wmv - YouTube


Just because it sounded better than the other versions posted, nothing to do with the video.
Cristiano Ronaldo -Pitbull feat.vybz kartel - Descarada by osman7020 - YouTube

More elevator Music, tight, not deep and loose, just tight and it feels good.
And You Know That .Yellowjackets.wmv - YouTube

Oldie but Goodie.
David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube


----------



## mr.nice

Try the Dynamic experience vol 1-2(by STS record),thats a heavy stuff refference CD..try this


----------



## teldzc1

One of my favorite demo / test songs. Not the lowest bass, but great midbass and bass texture. Plus the song is just badass.

SBTRKT - Wildfire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-LEiOzXHWM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Johndoe1027

rovertnamrod said:


> The Browning- Bloodlust


YES. I was gonna say burn this world by the browning. My sh*t bang by e40 for high bass. Unstable by Krizz Kaliko and just a sign by B.O.B. both have nice range in the bass.


----------



## bardo

here's a quick re-cap.

I'm going to try to put a directory listings of MP3's to sample... of the ones I have/can find anyway 

scary monsters by skrillex
dance by Big Sean
Baby D - Get out ft. Escobar & Loko
OJ Da Juiceman Ft. Gucci Mane - I Cook
Travis Porter ft J. Futuristic-Uh Huh
LAROUX - In For The Kill (DeCaf Remix) 
Halle berry remix by hurricane chris
End of Line by Daft Punk (Tron soundtrack)
Silver by Jesu
Eminence Front by The Who
In for the Kill a bunch
The Browning- Bloodlust
The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go (Studio Version)
the b52's - love shack
The Roots - The Seed / Melting Pot / Web
Porcupine Tree - The Incident (song)
E-40 - Slide Through
Styx - The Message/Lords Of The Ring
Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd
Young Jeezy - Soul Survivor ft. Akon
Michael Jackson - Thriller 
young jeezy put on - feat. kanye west
young jeezy - lost my mind ft plies
Ephixa - Some Wobbles
Michael Jackson - Black & White
Infected Mushroom, Avratz 
yellow - the race
Simon Preston's "Toccata & Fugue in D Minor" by J.S. Bach
rasaq - set it off flow 
Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix)
Ain't No sunshine - Decaf remix
Dire Straits, Money For Nothing (extended remix)
Axel-F
mc hammer its hammer time
RAM Designs - Decaf Music
The Great Curve - Talking Heads, off of Remain in Light
Laugh at the Sun - Rusted Root, off of When I Awoke.
Sheep - Pink Floyd off of Animals
Interloper (remix)and The Contender (remix) 
Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree "Jungle Mix"
The Cure - "The Walk" off the "All Mixed Up" 
INXS - "Meditate" 
Garbage - #1 Crush.
The Prodigy - "Poison"
Krafty Kuts (Feat. Tim Deluxe) - Bass Phenomenon
The Bad Plus (Jazz Trio) 
Don't forget about Kraftwerk - "The Mix"
Front 242 - nomore, nomore (20's bass).
Wasp - babylon's burning (nice kick drums)
Murray head - one night in bangkok (nice center and "midbass")
Yello - monolith (interesting stage)
Problem "Welcome back" decaf'd 
Dave matthews and Tim Reynolds Live in Las Vegas "Bartender"
Sarah Mclachlan Afterglow Live
Eon - "Spice" (must flow).
Dirty Harry - "D-Bop" (Nice solid kick)
Split Second - "Rigor Mortis"
School of Fish - "Three Strange Days"
The Beatles - Abbey Road
the cataracs- all you
bassnectar-freestyle, the matrix, voodoo, red step, lights, butterfly, really anything bassnectar is AWESOME
blackmill-let it be
Three 6 Mafia-late night tip
Cascada-what hurts the most (Darren styles remix).
The Black Keys - Everlasting Light
Nirvana - Teen Spirit (midbass)
dave matthews band crash into me
deadmau5' "Closer"
them crooked vultures - no one loves me and neither do i
Jack Johnson's Inaudible Melodies
Crystal Method - high roller
chemical brothers under the influence
metrik freefall - ft reija lee
Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix)
Children of Bodom: "Sixpounder"
In Flames: "Jester Script Transfigured" (and "Jester Race" album especially).
muffler - can you feel
skream - rutten
stevie wonder - master blaster
dubstep-ish with an East Indian feel.
David Starfire - Shenai Wobbler
David Starfire - load
noisuf-x - strange signal
bt & adam k - tomahawk
neelix - adaption
faithless - tweak your nipple
shiny toy guns - the sun
ravers on dope - get high
I'm no kittycat
don rimini karate
stanley clarke bad asses
the Dynamic experience vol 1-2
SBTRKT - Wildfire


albums: 
Lil Wayne- the carter IV
Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (Full Album) 
Peter Gabriel US album. Been a favorite of mine for 2 decades. lol
Peter Gabriel-Us [Full Album] 1992


----------



## bardo

I started a spotify playlist for this--I'll keep updating it if I can find them in spotify. Still working on collecting the mp3's:

Bass Test Demo by jayhawk785 on Spotify


----------



## bardo

This has some great L/R - low end. It's a fun one to listen to:

Ascent _ Introduction to Also Sprach Zarathustra (from 2001 & 2010)

http://notbusy.com/put/Ascent___Introduction.zip


----------



## crx4luke

Some of the first tracks I always put on when I get a system up and running are the following:

Pink Floyd - Time.
Pink Floyd - welcome to the machine
NIN - down in it


I'm sure there are more, but those are really the ones I got to first. If a system sucks I will absolutely refuse to listen to Time. It is my true reference track. Oddly enough I mostly listen to metal.


----------



## Earzbleed

Was listening to this last night. The bass reaches DEEEEEP. 

Greasy Mush | The Heavy Co.


----------



## jrs1006

The new Daft Punk Album -Random Access Memories. I think is going to be on a lot of peoples test CD list. Sounds warm, full and the spectrum is awesome. Again this is my opinion. Just the cure for todays repetitive recycled stuff. I think this changes the music scene again. There never was EDM. Maybe just a genre that isn't a genre.


----------



## arkham_sin

jrs1006 said:


> The new Daft Punk Album -Random Access Memories. I think is going to be on a lot of peoples test CD list. Sounds warm, full and the spectrum is awesome. Again this is my opinion. Just the cure for todays repetitive recycled stuff. I think this changes the music scene again. There never was EDM. Maybe just a genre that isn't a genre.


I completely agree. The Daft Punk album is very warm, mixes are very clean. The person who mentioned Gotye - State of the Art...that's a great song for testing. Sounds are loaded in that song that all systems can't play. From highs to lows it can expose a system not up to par. Any Miles Davis is great. A lot of songs that were mentioned are good for testing. But for extreme bottoms, hard hitting kicks and lows...I haven't found a song more impressive than James Blake's version of Limit to Your Love. It's on his self-titled album. All I can say about that song is try it.


----------



## mr.nice

yessss james blake's "Limit to your love" have a extreme low bass ...i found that song in the Dynamic experience vol II..if u have wrong tuning in ur car audio the bass may come from ur back hahahahaha...


----------



## Pseudonym

For shame. Sound in a dark room by telefone tel aviv. [/thread] how has this not been mentioned? Anything by telefone tel aviv, plain and simple.


----------



## mojozoom

Infected Mushroom's "Heavyweight" is unbelievable. So far it's my favorite of theirs.

Also, Mt Eden released four remix versions of "Sierra Leone". There's a house mix (Tommie Sunshine) that absolutely pounds.


----------



## Hanatsu

mojozoom said:


> Infected Mushroom's "Heavyweight" is unbelievable. So far it's my favorite of theirs.
> 
> Also, Mt Eden released four remix versions of "Sierra Leone". There's a house mix (Tommie Sunshine) that absolutely pounds.


Lot of Infected Mushrooms songs is very well recorded, some songs like Avratz, Scorpion Frog, Deeply Disturbed and the new single Mambacore is pretty fun to listen to in a good system. Clean, detailed and spacious recordings.


----------



## mojozoom

I'll check them out - thanks!


----------



## evilspoons

teldzc1 said:


> One of my favorite demo / test songs. Not the lowest bass, but great midbass and bass texture. Plus the song is just badass.
> 
> SBTRKT - Wildfire
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-LEiOzXHWM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


You might like Grimes - check out her newest album, Visions. It sounds a lot like this track.


----------



## krisfnbz

Whoever posted deeply disturbed by infected mushroom...thumbs up. that song hits hard and it is addictive.


----------



## Hanatsu

Indeed it is 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## montyburns

Social Distortion - Sometimes I Do - YouTube

Sounds thin on youtube, but on the CD the kick drum really thumps and the song melts your face off. My favorite hard rocking demo.


----------



## Hoptologist

1. Moderat - A New Error Moderat - A New Error on Vimeo

2. Balam Acab - See Birds (Coyote Clean Up Dub) balaam acab - see birds (coyote clean-up dub) - YouTube

3. Depeche Mode - Wrong Depeche Mode - Wrong - YouTube 

4. Eskmo - Cloudlight Eskmo - Cloudlight (Official Video) HD - YouTube

5. Mt Eden - Sierra Leone (as has been mentioned) Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone - YouTube


----------



## mojozoom

Back in my day, we used to throw "1984" by Van Halen at a system to see what it could handle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTs4cmiH2yg


----------



## Hanatsu




----------



## JSM-FA5

I have to say the best song would be "meteor shower" by Owl City. I personally do not like his music. just not my taste. but this song has an intro with just piano, then the drums come in with rim shots, the base has several drops, then the techno starts. best all in one song for SQ testing


----------



## bassfromspace

Heterosapian said:


> Bump this bad boy. Does anyone have a better kick drum track then this? If so, it's probably excessive! This is my favorite jam to shock people; it's not subtle but it's mellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: This youtube link doesn't do it justice. The mastering on the "The Definitive Collection" hits you in the chest like a hammer; a big soft hammer.


Was just about to post this.


----------



## todj

Bassotronics - Bass, I Love You
Big K.R.I.T. - Country S**t rmx ft Ludacris & Bun B
Kavious - Kodak Moment
Lil Wyte - Some Other S**t
The Dayton Family - Simple Wish
Trae - Million Bucks ft Jayton & Lil Ross
Young Jeezy - Put On ft Kanye West


----------



## Alrojoca

Some of you may like this, most probably won't but that's okay it is only a 7 min 30 sec song the rest is blank. It is like an orgasm that builds and builds up until it releases at min at around min 5:00

Pat Metheny Group - The Roots Of Coincidence - YouTube


Live version for more appreciation 
Pat Metheny - The Roots Of Coincidence - Speaking of Now Live - YouTube


----------



## the_dealer

Rick Ross ft. P diddy- new buggati
Young jeezy- burning up
Young jeezy-ya dig
Lol jon- bme click


----------



## jomppa10

Maybe Daft Punk


----------



## MUGWUMP

jomppa10 said:


> Maybe Daft Punk


"Doing it right" on RAM is LOUD.

I just got this Tech N9ne album. I can't believe I just started listening to rap a couple years ago. I thought you weren't supposed to expand your tastes the older you got. I'm 41 and I've expanded my attitude more in the last couple years than I can believe.



Tech N9ne - B.I.T.C.H. (Feat. T-Pain) - Official Album Version - YouTube

I'm listening to this on Senheisser headphones now. My IB setup hits everything the same. Super low bass.

Here's another one...



NSFW Giant boobies
Tech N9ne - So Dope (Feat. Wrekonize, Twisted Insane & Snow Tha Product) Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Johndoe1027

MUGWUMP said:


> "Doing it right" on RAM is LOUD.
> 
> I just got this Tech N9ne album. I can't believe I just started listening to rap a couple years ago. I thought you weren't supposed to expand your tastes the older you got. I'm 41 and I've expanded my attitude more in the last couple years than I can believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Tech N9ne - B.I.T.C.H. (Feat. T-Pain) - Official Album Version - YouTube
> 
> I'm listening to this on Senheisser headphones now. My IB setup hits everything the same. Super low bass.


Yay! Tech N9ne! I think "See me" could have been his first radio song if wiz Khalifa hadn't ruined the entire song with his weak weak weak verse. B.O.B. should have done the 2nd verse. I should be a producer. I'm awesome at this. 

"All 6's and 7's" is awesome too. Don't miss it. Great bass on several of the songs and slightly stronger album too.


----------



## Hoptologist

MUGWUMP said:


> "Doing it right" on RAM is LOUD.


My favorite song on RAM! Sounds amazing on my Arc Black 12.

There's a James Blake song that is just ridiculous. It's the first song that made my Black 12 sound like it was going to explode. I just can't even grasp why James decided to use this kind of bass in this song.

The song is Limit To Your Love James Blake - Limit To Your Love - YouTube

And the bass doesn't start until a ways into the song. It's just ridiculous, can't even imagine what it would sound like on an SPL sub.


----------



## Offroader5

Hoptologist said:


> There's a James Blake song that is just ridiculous. It's the first song that made my Black 12 sound like it was going to explode. I just can't even grasp why James decided to use this kind of bass in this song.
> 
> The song is Limit To Your Love James Blake - Limit To Your Love - YouTube


Whoa, thanks for this one...just downloaded two of his albums.


----------



## Hoptologist

Offroader5 said:


> Whoa, thanks for this one...just downloaded two of his albums.


I love his second album, digital lion is such a cool song.


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34

for bass

Da Blow- lil jon

lil shawty- gorilla zoe

gotta have it- Kanye & Jay-Z

for testing/sq/accuracy

Dave mathews band

Thriller

demon days

random access memories

Songs about Jane


----------



## JohnVella

Wesayso said:


> Some E40 tracks might be fun...


yes i agree with you


----------



## Hoptologist

JohnVella said:


> yes i agree with you


I just got 4 email updates from threads I'm subscribed to where all you have posted is "yes I agree with you". It seems like you're just trying to increase your post count. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## subwoofery

Hoptologist said:


> I just got 4 email updates from threads I'm subscribed to where all you have posted is "yes I agree with you". It seems like you're just trying to increase your post count. Anyone else notice this?


Yep... I agree with the above  

Kelvin


----------



## sobe_death

I saw Pretty Lights at Red Rocks a few weeks ago, and the bass was so visceral and alive that I wish I could get a good recording of it. I like their music a lot, but the albums don't even compare to the dynamics of the sound you feel at Red Rocks. Would really make for nice test tracks


----------



## NealfromNZ

Emilio Fernandez - Let It Go (Vocal Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Earzbleed

Baby God Is Dead - Nightstalker
Alcoholic deathride - Ponamero Sundown
Bummer - Monster Magnet
Cemetery Gates - Pantera
Cherry Red - Five Horse Johnson
Common Cause - Solace
Company Man - Wo Fat
Cosmic Romance - Spiritual Beggars
Common Cause - Solace
Company Man - Wo Fat
Cowboys From Hell - Pantera
Drug Chick - Low Of The Low
Ekranoplan - Assemble Head In Sunburst Sound
Enter The Riffian - Wo Fat
God Says No - Monster Magnet
Going Down and Homeless Hero - Howler Toad
I'm Borken - Pantera
Indolence - Solace
Mindfuck - Mindust
Mouth For War - Pantera
No Quarter - led Zeppelin
One Big Drag - The Heavy Co.
Parchment Farm - Parasol Caravan
***** Town - Machine Gun Fellatio
Seek & Destroy - Metallica (back when they were good)
Sorry - Electric Mary
This Love - Pantera
Thorn and Vince Fontaine - Unida
War and Peace - Ice Cube


----------



## TheMayer

I've got two I rely on, one for SQ and one for SPL. But I personally dont care much about SPL and only go for that when someone wants to "hear my **** bump." haha

SQ - Hotel California (Live) from the Hell Freezes Over DVD
Hotel California on Vimeo

SPL - Put On
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9w66-1yl8o


----------



## sobe_death

I have found that Kendrick Lamar's "M.A.A.D. City" will hit rediculously hard in my car with just an 8" woofer. I can't wait to see how it reacts with a 10" installed!


----------



## Darkrider

I love finding crazy bass lines in obscure music.

Rusted Root - Heaven - this song has gotten me so many "WTF?!?!" 's - it's awesome.
Enya - Orinocco Flow
Hot Chip - Look at Where We Are - slaps about 1:20 - kinda unexpected.
Major Lazer - Bubble Butt - hilarious video too
Major Lazer - Get Free
Skream - Rutten
Sounds From the Ground - Drugstore - low low bass


----------



## BaasTurbo

Darkrider said:


> I love finding crazy bass lines in obscure music.
> 
> Rusted Root - Heaven - this song has gotten me so many "WTF?!?!" 's - it's awesome.
> Enya - Orinocco Flow
> Hot Chip - Look at Where We Are - slaps about 1:20 - kinda unexpected.
> Major Lazer - Bubble Butt - hilarious video too
> Major Lazer - Get Free
> Skream - Rutten
> Sounds From the Ground - Drugstore - low low bass


Try "A whole new world" from Disney's Aladdin ost... Unexpected, crazy low bass. 

I wouldn't call Major Lazer obscure though, gigantic hit over here.

Hot in herre - Tyga remix
Sunspots - Paradise 3001

Hardest hitting SPL basslines (50-55 Hz) ever.


----------



## Wesayso

An unexpected gem:





Lorde - Royals

Surprised me and finally made me fix the rattle in my (electric) roof. A 16 year old girl but a good song!


----------



## sobe_death

benny said:


> Anybody ever tried the opening of deadmau5' "Closer" at high volume?



HOLY CRAP, I was wondering what the name of this track was. I was asleep on a flight from Atlanta to Stuttgart recently and fell asleep listening to an Ultra Festival playlist on the inflight entertainment. I woke up to this track thinking I was being abducted by aliens or some craziness!  

The flight attendants were :unimpressed: with my mini freak-out


----------



## NealfromNZ

Leftfield - Dusted - YouTube

Life before dubstep circa 1999

http://youtu.be/iVNbbXfJObo

Feel the bass 1992


----------



## samual

laura love


----------



## Earzbleed

Whoever suggested Deadmau5 and Beat Dominator, great call. I turn my sub off playing those and 90% of the music disappears. Really good tracks for testing how low and loud your sub will go.


----------



## sobe_death

Marshall Jefferson, any of the Mushrooms remixes but this one is my favorite.


----------



## peenemunde

sobe_death said:


> I have found that Kendrick Lamar's "M.A.A.D. City" will hit rediculously hard in my car with just an 8" woofer. I can't wait to see how it reacts with a 10" installed!


Dat Kendrick Tho.... Slams so good, I'm glad I saw your post before I decided to put that album out there myself! Very good for SPL 

Rolling Papers ~ Wiz Khalifa
Welcome To The Zoo ~ Gorilla Zoe
Renegades ~ Rage Against The Machine
Twilight of the Thunder God~ Amon Amarth
Blood Mountain~ Mastodon


----------



## ccapil

Rubbish song, but talk dirty - Jason derulo and anything decaf hits hard


----------



## Alrojoca

Give me some real bass and drums, not an artificial computerized made bass and drums. Where are the dynamics and the real music? The wow excitement and surprise factor? The improvisation and talent? I tend to like tracks that have all of that, excitement and some kind of wow surprise factor, and not just hit the same note the whole time. 

Real Electric Bass, or Acoustic non electric Bass

Electric: Marcus Miller Cousin John
Marcus Miller-Cousin John - YouTube


Acoustic Bass Pat Metheny Heat of the day

Pat Metheny Group "The Heat Of The Day" - 1997 - YouTube


The wow and surprise factor
Supertramp
Brother were you bound


----------



## PottersField

AWOLNATION - Sail

I just like the song but it's got a nice kick in the chest.


----------



## krisfnbz

bardo said:


> I started a spotify playlist for this--I'll keep updating it if I can find them in spotify. Still working on collecting the mp3's:
> 
> Bass Test Demo by jayhawk785 on Spotify


Thats a really good idea. I use spotify daily at work and in my car via smartphone. Too bad we cant create a playlist that everyone can manage. I just followed it and see you have not added any songs since you posted this in may.


----------



## krisfnbz

updated: 

here's a quick re-cap.

I'm going to try to put a directory listings of MP3's to sample... of the ones I have/can find anyway 

scary monsters by skrillex
dance by Big Sean
Baby D - Get out ft. Escobar & Loko
OJ Da Juiceman Ft. Gucci Mane - I Cook
Travis Porter ft J. Futuristic-Uh Huh
LAROUX - In For The Kill (DeCaf Remix) 
Halle berry remix by hurricane chris
End of Line by Daft Punk (Tron soundtrack)
Silver by Jesu
Eminence Front by The Who
In for the Kill a bunch
The Browning- Bloodlust
The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go (Studio Version)
the b52's - love shack
The Roots - The Seed / Melting Pot / Web
Porcupine Tree - The Incident (song)
E-40 - Slide Through
Styx - The Message/Lords Of The Ring
Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd
Young Jeezy - Soul Survivor ft. Akon
Michael Jackson - Thriller 
young jeezy put on - feat. kanye west
young jeezy - lost my mind ft plies
Ephixa - Some Wobbles
Michael Jackson - Black & White
Infected Mushroom, Avratz 
yellow - the race
Simon Preston's "Toccata & Fugue in D Minor" by J.S. Bach
rasaq - set it off flow 
Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix)
Ain't No sunshine - Decaf remix
Dire Straits, Money For Nothing (extended remix)
Axel-F
mc hammer its hammer time
RAM Designs - Decaf Music
The Great Curve - Talking Heads, off of Remain in Light
Laugh at the Sun - Rusted Root, off of When I Awoke.
Sheep - Pink Floyd off of Animals
Interloper (remix)and The Contender (remix) 
Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree "Jungle Mix"
The Cure - "The Walk" off the "All Mixed Up" 
INXS - "Meditate" 
Garbage - #1 Crush.
The Prodigy - "Poison"
Krafty Kuts (Feat. Tim Deluxe) - bass Phenomenon
The Bad Plus (Jazz Trio) 
Don't forget about Kraftwerk - "The Mix"
Front 242 - nomore, nomore (20's bass).
Wasp - babylon's burning (nice kick drums)
Murray head - one night in bangkok (nice center and "midbass")
Yello - monolith (interesting stage)
Problem "Welcome back" decaf'd 
Dave matthews and Tim Reynolds Live in Las Vegas "Bartender"
Sarah Mclachlan Afterglow Live
Eon - "Spice" (must flow).
Dirty Harry - "D-Bop" (Nice solid kick)
Split Second - "Rigor Mortis"
School of Fish - "Three Strange Days"
The Beatles - Abbey Road
the cataracs- all you
bassnectar-freestyle, the matrix, voodoo, red step, lights, butterfly, really anything bassnectar is AWESOME
blackmill-let it be
Three 6 Mafia-late night tip
Cascada-what hurts the most (Darren styles remix).
The Black Keys - Everlasting Light
Nirvana - Teen Spirit (midbass)
dave matthews band crash into me
deadmau5' "Closer"
them crooked vultures - no one loves me and neither do i
Jack Johnson's Inaudible Melodies
Crystal Method - high roller
chemical brothers under the influence
metrik freefall - ft reija lee
Zatox & Nikkita - Poltergeist (Carnage Festival Trap Remix)
Children of Bodom: "Sixpounder"
In Flames: "Jester Script Transfigured" (and "Jester Race" album especially).
muffler - can you feel
skream - rutten
stevie wonder - master blaster
dubstep-ish with an East Indian feel.
David Starfire - Shenai Wobbler
David Starfire - load
noisuf-x - strange signal
bt & adam k - tomahawk
neelix - adaption
faithless - tweak your nipple
shiny toy guns - the sun
ravers on dope - get high
I'm no kittycat
don rimini karate
stanley clarke bad asses
the Dynamic experience vol 1-2
Pink Floyd - Time.
Pink Floyd - welcome to the machine
NIN - down in it
Greasy Mush | The Heavy Co.
James Blake- Limit to your love
Sound in a dark room by telefone tel aviv.
Infected Mushroom- Heavyweight, Avratz, Scorpion Frog, Deeply Disturbed, Mambacore
Social Distortion - Sometimes I Do 
1. Moderat - A New Error 

2. Balam Acab - See Birds 
3. Depeche Mode - Wrong 
4. Eskmo - Cloudlight 
5. Mt Eden - Sierra Leone
owl city- meteor shower
Bassotronics - Bass, I Love You
Big K.R.I.T. - Country S**t rmx ft Ludacris & Bun B
Kavious - Kodak Moment
Lil Wyte - Some Other S**t
The Dayton Family - Simple Wish
Trae - Million Bucks ft Jayton & Lil Ross
Pat Metheny Group - The Roots Of Coincidence 
Emilio Fernandez - Let It Go
Rusted Root - Heaven - this song has gotten me so many "WTF?!?!" 's - it's awesome.
Enya - Orinocco Flow
Hot Chip - Look at Where We Are - slaps about 1:20 - kinda unexpected.
Major Lazer - Bubble Butt - hilarious video too
Major Lazer - Get Free
Skream - Rutten
Sounds From the ground - Drugstore - low low bass
disneys aladin- A whole new world
Hot in herre - Tyga remix
Sunspots - Paradise 3001
Lorde – Royals
Leftfield - Dusted 
Deadmau5 and Beat Dominator
marshall Jefferson- noosa heads
Rolling Papers ~ Wiz Khalifa
Welcome To The Zoo ~ Gorilla Zoe
Renegades ~ Rage Against The Machine
Twilight of the Thunder God~ Amon Amarth
Blood Mountain~ Mastodon





SBTRKT - Wildfire


albums: 
Lil Wayne- the carter IV
Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (Full Album) 
Peter Gabriel US album. Been a favorite of mine for 2 decades. lol
Peter Gabriel-Us [Full Album] 1992
Daft Punk Album -Random Access Memories


----------



## NealfromNZ

Couple of NZ Bands I'm playing the car at the moment. 
Love the bass lines Raggae / Dub / Funk

Fat Freddy's Drop "The Raft"
The Raft FAT FREDDYS DROP - YouTube

Sola Rosa "Turn Around"
Turn Around Feat. Iva Lamkum ~ Sola Rosa - YouTube


----------



## PsyCLown

Some songs which I like to use to test a system for sound quality are:

*Rodrigo y Gabriela - Hanuman
Diana Krall - Girl In The Other Room
Diana Krall - Temptation
Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem*

In terms of bass, well, I generally just use a few EDM songs which I am enjoying at the time. Maybe something off UKF Dubstep as well.

I will often play some "*The Graeme Watkins Project*" as I quite enjoy the recording of their first album, they are a local South Africa band though. The first three songs.

I have taken a liking to the original
*London Grammar - Hey Now*

Has a fair bit of bass as well, I heard the Arty remix and quite enjoyed it. Decided to listen to the original and was pleasantly surprised by the bass.


----------



## plcrides

NO RAP FOR ME but TRAP oh yea!
artist…song…
1 BARE…FINGER TRVP 
2 REMEDY+ ….WELCOME TO THE TRAP
3 EXTINTOZ BEATZ PARTY LIFE
4 HOT JAMBALAYA DOCTOR WHO BY JAMBALAYA
5 MORPHODELIC AMEDEUS2007 ( INSTRUMENTAL )
6 MOKE IN MY MOUTH
7 LION KINGS ZAMUNDA DADDY KEV MASTER
8 NEW ORDER BLUE MONDAY (VINTAGE CULTURE REALY FINAL MASTER )
9 MARILYN MANSON RESIDENT EVIL MAIN TITLE THEME 
10 THE DOPE SHOW,my favorite song hehe well these songs will definitely turn some heads,i have tons more,too many to list,but try these out.number 3 will blast your subs for sure.they all will.enjoy


----------



## Deiko

I'm actually the newest addition to the Bass Mekanik label. Look up Deiko on iTunes/amazon/etc. You might enjoy!


----------



## Bama-Boy

This song kicks ass...ultra, ultra low bass


----------



## Sadus

Bassest bass https://soundcloud.com/dotcomstock/hate-bein-sober-dotcom


----------



## Evoboy

Yes old thread, but I only saw 1 other mention of Bass Mekanik. Want some low, low, low bass that hits, try out Bass Mekanik V5.0. Some of the bass is just too low . . . The disc I have even came w/tones from 20hz to 99hz. Lots of excellent choices in this thread though -


----------



## Aldaa

This is my go to when I wanna "show off" my subs.


----------

